#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Have you ever visited to nonpareil cottage?

## Dhiya

Nonpareil cottage has so many attractions. There is a river to bath, bridge in the half top of the mountain to view the mountains and samanala dam. Wanna camp there with your collages? Best place to spend your vacation there. Did anyone heard about this place? Did anyone visited there? Share your experience or ask your travelling doubts with me.😳😳😳

----------


## Medusa

Thank you for point out this place thenuka. Not only that nonperial is a huge hiking and trekking place. rare of are known about it. You can go above from nonperial you can reach the world end. There's nearly 2 km to trek after that you can reach there.

----------


## Dhiya

Hey premisha, There is about 32km from the nonpareil junction. There is a bus to go for a tea factory and then you can trek to the world end from that tea factory. Plan a hike to world end. Sure, I'll join with you my dear.

----------


## Bhavya

> Nonpareil cottage has so many attractions. There is a river to bath, bridge in the half top of the mountain to view the mountains and samanala dam. Wanna camp there with your collages? Best place to spend your vacation there. Did anyone heard about this place? Did anyone visited there? Share your experience or ask your travelling doubts with me.


Looks like it's a wonderful place, if you visited there already ,can you share the pictures here ?

----------


## Dhiya

I am sure, I'll upload an album soon as possible.

----------


## Bhavya

> I am sure, I'll upload an album soon as possible.


i am eagerly waiting for your album :Smile:

----------

